
YouTubers Made Hundreds of Thousands Off of Bizarre and Disturbing Child Content - minimaxir
https://www.buzzfeed.com/charliewarzel/youtubers-made-hundreds-of-thousands-off-of-bizarre-and
======
minimaxir
Key quote:

> "In terms of contact and relationship with YouTube, honestly, the algorithm
> is the thing we had a relationship with since the beginning. That's what got
> us out there and popular,” Tanner told BuzzFeed News. “We learned to fuel it
> and do whatever it took to please the algorithm.”

